# Turmeric Users Here?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I am giving Curcumin (turmeric) pills a try. These have black pepper in them to help absorption. Anybody into this?

From what I hear, there are a lot of health benefits, including relief of pain from inflammation.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Didnt know about the pills, but I have just started adding turmeric to food.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have scrambled eggs for breakfast most days and put tumeric on the eggs. I used to take the capsules, but I like to take as food when I can. It's important to use pepper as well when using tumeric with food.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I make my capsules and take 2-4 00 caps a day. Helps arthritis, etc. Buy turmeric by the lb. Do not care to cook with it and don't like the strong taste so capsules work for me.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My coworkers also uses it for arthritis, she swears by it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a "Tumeric Tea" I create and drink it along throughout the day. It is suppose to be good for high blood pressure. (It also increases urination and for those suffering from gout, that is helpful as well.)

Here is what I put in it:

4 cups milk (water or diluted juice concentrate)
1 Tbs raw honey (molasses & corn syrup in minute amounts works too)
1 tsp tumeric powder
1/2 tsp cinnimin powder
1/2 tsp ginger powder
1/2 tsp oregano powder
touch of ground red pepper

Stir well every time you drink some of it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Turmeric did well for me until my insides started yelling about taking too many spices!

It worked for a year or two before I had to quit. I do not tolerate it now, even in lower doses. Instead I have something else to try, which I will try in a week or two.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been taking turmeric pills for a short while now (maybe a week and a half?). I've got pretty constant lower back pain, so I wanted to try something instead of having to take ibuprofen regularly. I've noticed a decrease in pain, but I also started sleeping with a pillow under my knees. I'm not sure which is helping, perhaps both! 

I've been taking the capsules at night, with dinner. I tried taking them a few years ago and had spicy burps. I find taking them at night stopped that.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just found out I ordered my original pills in 2012, and they sat in the cupboard for several years. I'm sure they're not doing much good now, so I just ordered new pills with black pepper extract in them. I'm excited to try them to see how they work.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

We both use it, with the pepper in it. My Naturopath told me about that. No wonder the cheap drugstore stuff didn't work!! I have been using it for a couple of years. Thinking about going off for a while, to prove to myself if it's still working! My overall pain has increased dramatically in the past few months... I'm trying all kinds of new combos right now!

Debbie


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hubby is drinking Ginger, Tumeric, pepper and Pu-erh every morning before he meditates. He is doing this as a mood leveler and limits his coffee now. He is having very good results in keeping his cool these days. His job is very stressful and he has found this to be very effective. I was thinking I will start the tea as my back has been bothering me along with that right tendon issue. In the health food store, the cashier was trying to explain to a lady about taking the Tumeric in bulk form. If you disperse it into a tea or over foods, I think it will digest better for those having issues. When you take capsules, it's very concentrated and this might cause issues for some.

Pu-erh is a black tea that has been fermented. It is said to improve sharper thinking and clarity in addition to lowering bad cholesterol.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have been drinking a simple tea that consists of some turmeric, honey, and now recently a dash of pepper. For a year I was putting turmeric on food and did not have a single cold in that time. Then I stopped with the turmeric and got a nice 3-4 week cold. That got me back on the turmeric. Will be interesting to see what the pills do. I have to find some way of quantifying what happens.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

romysbaskets Would you elaborate on how your DH's tea/drink is made?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sss3 said:


> romysbaskets Would you elaborate on how your DH's tea/drink is made?


He uses about a teaspoon of Pu'erh, 1/4 teaspoon of ginger and 1/4 teaspoon of tumeric. He just sprinkles a few shakes of cayenne pepper in there too. He pours boiling water over it and lets it sit for 10 full minutes. Then it is strained and he drinks it every morning and evening. For those who want a touch of sweetness, I have added a teaspoon or so of honey for when I drink it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where did you get Pu'reh-sp? Is there a strength to be bought?


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I have been taking the spice along with a little black pepper steadily for over a week now. I read it can dissolve plaque strings in the brain among it's other health benefits. I also have arthritis in my lower back which I hope it helps.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tumeric is an antiparasitic. This is why it helps with asthma, it kills ascaris. It is also being used for weight loss. Not magic, it helps you not "need" to try that piece of chocolate cake. I have used it, but you only need a pinch per day.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sss3 said:


> Where did you get Pu'reh-sp? Is there a strength to be bought?


It can be fermented for many years and it costs a lot or you can get it where they have sped up the fermentation process. I get mine in my bulk order of tea and spice I place a couple times a year, sometimes I share with family. Health food stores sell tea bags of it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have had some success using Turmeric to remove age spots. Make paste w/water. Messy, so have to be careful; stains everything forever.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

sss3 said:


> Have had some success using Turmeric to remove age spots. Make paste w/water. Messy, so have to be careful; stains everything forever.


I have just started getting age spots: I will try this!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sss3 said:


> Have had some success using Turmeric to remove age spots. Make paste w/water. Messy, so have to be careful; stains everything forever.


Inquiring minds want to know...do you apply them only on the little age spots (not surrounding skin) and how long does it take? Oh yes, Tumeric makes a great dye for wool to get Gold colored fiber to spin yarns from.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Make a paste using water. Apply to spots. I'm careful; apply during day, let set maybe an hr. Takes a long time. Also, read to crush 3 aspirin; make paste w/water. do 2x a week. The aspirin article said it was to bleach skin. Have 2 good sized ones; That's why it bothers me. Am impatient about it. If there's other ideas, let us know.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

As of a week or so I am now able to sleep on my right side again, which is nice since sleeping on my back makes me wake up with a dry mouth. I have impingement in my shoulders, a lot in the right shoulder. Can't say for sure if it is the turmeric, but it is claimed to help this.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.turmericforhealth.com

Here is a site with some good info.

I have been taking large amounts of turmeric for a few weeks but without peper. Can't say I can tell a difference but I had major shoulder surgery last Monday but only took oxycodone for 2 days as it did not help with pain which was low, but funny thing was I did not get a high or tired from it but it did constatpate me. I did quit taking tumeric a week before surgery as it is a blood thinner but started taking again right after as my dr. Wanted me on asprin to reduce clotting/stroke risk. So I have been taking it since, pain is very low and therapist says I am weeks ahead as far as healing and flexibility. Does it have to do with tumeric.... Well can' t say for sure


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I needed to lower my blood pressure so wanted to quit the salt. I now use a substitute I make myself of 1/3 tumeric, 1/3 garlic powder and 1/3 black pepper. It is in the old salt shaker.  I really like it on almost everything and havn't missed the salt. I love all the health benefits I read about all three of these spices.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## from_wa (Mar 10, 2014)

We use it as a blood-stop for cuts. Works great on animals.


----------

